# Silver King question



## dougfisk (Dec 14, 2010)

What color(s) were rims on Silver kings?  Always chrome?  Are there any good references/links/sources for learning about them?


----------



## JOEL (Dec 15, 2010)

John Polizzi's Monark book is a good reference. As far as I know all models had chrome rims.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 15, 2010)

I just stumbled over a 1936 Monark ad yesterday in the Evolution 1 and the rims on the base model were described and being painted silver. I imagine anything above that level (it also had black enameled rain gutter fenders) would have had Chrome rims.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 20, 2010)

yes that's correct, in one ad or one year they had painted rims, i tink if you paint them like aluminium silver it woould be a nice contrast to the silver shiny frame and fenders...and if i may say then i would use black tires....


----------



## chitown (Dec 20, 2010)

Was that the model without the truss rods? Any details on what _type_ rims they were?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 20, 2010)

> I just stumbled over a 1936 Monark ad yesterday in the Evolution 1 and the rims on the base model were described and being painted silver.




See an attached Silver KIng brochure I have. Rims were painted silver on base models ...what I didn't know, the Deluxe M1 model frame was painted green, blue, red and black besides aluminum!


----------



## chitown (Dec 21, 2010)

In the '37 brochure page in John Polizzi's book the paint used is described as "imported dyes" exclusive to Monark. I have yet to see examples of the painted versions. I also believe the entire frame wasn't painted. Some parts were kept polished. I am picturing an early version of anodized aluminum??? with the dye being transparent??? just guessing...


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 21, 2010)

Good guess Chitown...we'll never know unless one pops up from a collector. I can't imagine why any kid back in the late 30's would want to cover up that beaufiful bling with a paint job? But it is interesting that painted Silver Kings did exist!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 21, 2010)

The "Paint" on the frames in red, blue, green or black was more like a anodized look -- really cool looking -- you could still see the polished aluminum & it was not the whole bicycle -- just some of the frame -- I have seen a few over the years in blue, red & green -- never a black one -- it looks better in its raw aluminum polished form to me -- & painted rims ?? never seen an original un-molested Silver King with painted rims -- either triple stepped early Lobdell rims or drop center later rims always in chrome --


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 21, 2010)

You mean like this?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep .... that's the ticket Scott --- looks great --


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 21, 2010)

...and once again we are enlighten! Sweet!!!


----------



## chitown (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome Scott! Thanks for the edjumication. Is there a clear coat/shellac on top of the "paint". I am very intrigued by this technique, I did some auto/motorcycle painting in my days and know the transparent stuff is the hardest to achieve an even look. I wonder if the black version was opaque or transparent like the others. I would love to give that a shot with one of my Silver Kings. Slap some black raingutter fenders with some pin-stripping.

I wonder if it was actually anodized? According to Wiki  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anodizing   "Anodizing was first used on an industrial scale in 1923 to protect Duralumin seaplane parts from corrosion." That would explain the even tones and the fact it's referred to a "dye" in the anodizing process like the Monark literature also?

oh and... this site ROCKS!!!


----------



## bike (Aug 8, 2012)

*colored king*



sm2501 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 15500View attachment 15501View attachment 15502View attachment 15503




where did that come from.....?


----------



## jkent (Aug 8, 2012)

So what would the color be on this bike? It's not the Red, Green, Blue or black it looks more like Copper Tone. Really SWEET bike! http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=15501&d=1292956540


----------



## chitown (Aug 8, 2012)

bike said:


> where did that come from.....?




Scott (cabe owner) told me someone had sent him those pictures a while ago but I don't recall if he knew who the owner was. 

Well I tried my attempt at the transparent look using Duplicolor Anodized transparent paint. 

















The copperish one Scott posted almost looks plated or actually anodized vs my $8.99 version.

Hoping someday I can get an original with dye/paint for analysis and get some answers on what process was really used.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 9, 2012)

*I like the dupli color*

That looks good -- I saw an original a few years back at a fellows place - they were there to be restored & it was a men's & ladies version in original condition - AGAIN - I would have left them as found - sure - there was some "dye loss" in this case - but I have never seen a pair of them in what I thought was a strong 7-8 condition rolling around or on display - I know - you can't save them all - but I am going to try my best to save what I can to pass down to future collectors -- Here is a picture of my latest non-original Hot Rod of a first year window frame that I had just a frame & fork sitting around so I Hot Rod-ed it - where I powder coated the "Copper Color " on the bike - I am posting it since it looks like anodizing but it's a lot more durable - you could probably mask it of & get that done to the bars if you wanted too - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------

